# The Roux method Thread.



## jms_gears1 (Aug 11, 2009)

My idea is similar to the One answer question thread. Ive spent the last couple of days searching through all the threads searching for info about roux because im learning this method. While searching I became irritated that i had to sift through useless materials to find a small piece of info that i needed.

My idea with this is to make a one stop thread for info on The Roux method.
Post your questions, tips etc. about Roux here.

Thanks


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2009)

Question #1:
Why not just use waffle's thread, like we always do?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 11, 2009)

i didnt see that i click on that every now and then but i dont really read it all the way... oops


----------



## piemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

How do you find the two pairs and the edge on inspection and not lose them? I lose one of the pairs when I get the first pair matched up.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 11, 2009)

piemaster said:


> How do you find the two pairs and the edge on inspection and not lose them? I lose one of the pairs when I get the first pair matched up.



practice NOT losing them during inspection.

Know where they go with every move you do without having to look at them. This is just practice.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

What move count should be reasonable for building the first block. And for the second block?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 11, 2009)

piemaster said:


> How do you find the two pairs and the edge on inspection and not lose them? I lose one of the pairs when I get the first pair matched up.



What ive been trying to do is i look at the cube an see how to make the 1x2x2 block then i close my eyes and do it. When i get really good with this imma try and keep track of the other pair because your already used to not looking at 1x2x2 pieces.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

@jms_gears1
What times do you average? And how long have you been solving with roux?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 11, 2009)

i average about 45 seconds, ive been using roux for about a week


----------



## piemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

Almost same as me


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't want to change the topic, but does anybody else think that Marc Waterman and Gilles Roux look fairly similar in their build and their cubing styles? I know Gilles Roux uses more "modern" fingertricks, but aside from that.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 11, 2009)

@pie
Whats yours? and my new pb is 29 seconds xDDD


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 11, 2009)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I don't want to change the topic, but does anybody else think that Marc Waterman and Gilles Roux look fairly similar in their build and their cubing styles? I know Gilles Roux uses more "modern" fingertricks, but aside from that.



Yeah, block building to slices are something they have in common. On Roux's page he even says that he likes Waterman's approach and applied some on to his own method.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't know my average... I'll go and time myself. brb!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

Haha!! You guys all suck!! I'm faster than all of you!!! HAHAHA!!! n00bs!!!!


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Haha!! You guys all suck!! I'm faster than all of you!!! HAHAHA!!! n00bs!!!!



I doubt that you're faster than waffle


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

piemaster said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Haha!! You guys all suck!! I'm faster than all of you!!! HAHAHA!!! n00bs!!!!
> ...



Shh, I wanted to wait untill he saw that .


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

okay...shhh....post it again....on the next page when this page is...shhh!fulll...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



SHHHHH!! I want to see if Big Green sees that...

lol


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

HAHA!! _Cubers: The Documentary_ is on TV!! And it shows the Speedsolving.com website!!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 12, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> HAHA!! _Cubers: The Documentary_ is on TV!! And it shows the Speedsolving.com website!!



0.0!!!

theres a documentary on TV about speedcubing 0.0
what channel is this...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > HAHA!! _Cubers: The Documentary_ is on TV!! And it shows the Speedsolving.com website!!
> ...



Lol, it was on 45, and it's in Canada, the website is here.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 14, 2009)

"Finally, after 25 years, Cubers—elite players who can solve the puzzle in less than 30 seconds—get another chance to be crowned the World Rubik's Cube Champion."

im not a cuber.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm still wondering why Erik or Yu wasn't in there, schooled them all.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 14, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> I'm still wondering why Erik or Yu wasn't in there, schooled them all.



yea no kidding. i think they should pick the three top cubers in the world well the fastest person with the main speedcubing methods, who isnt the creator? Erik, BigGreen, Erik?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 14, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still wondering why Erik or Yu wasn't in there, schooled them all.
> ...



Yea, I think only 1 person got a sub-16 average.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm practicing a little with Roux now.


----------



## Haste_cube (Aug 19, 2009)

me too


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 19, 2009)

Haha, me three!!


----------



## piemaster (Aug 19, 2009)

I already know that miniGOINGS has an account, he's a mod, but, if you haven't heard of it it's a forum dedicated completely to the roux method: http://rouxdiscussion.forummotion.com/forum.htm


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 19, 2009)

piemaster said:


> I already know that miniGOINGS has an account, he's a mod, but, if you haven't heard of it it's a forum dedicated completely to the roux method: http://rouxdiscussion.forummotion.com/forum.htm



I'm a mod? Sweet!! Yea, I encourage all of you guys to join.

@piemaster, I'm going offline to do my 22/24 in the Competition section, then I'll post them, hopefully today.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 2, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > I already know that miniGOINGS has an account, he's a mod, but, if you haven't heard of it it's a forum dedicated completely to the roux method: http://rouxdiscussion.forummotion.com/forum.htm
> ...



i would join but it doesn t exist


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a couple questions

1. Why are you and others who are switching to Roux have an overwhelming desire to make Roux threads?
2. What was wrong with the one question one answer thread?
3. Read the sub forum description? This isn't where we ask questions.

Kthxbai.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 2, 2009)

1. I don't.
2. I don't know.
3. That's not really a question.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 2, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I have a couple questions
> 
> 1. Why are you and others who are switching to Roux have an overwhelming desire to make Roux threads?
> 2. What was wrong with the one question one answer thread?
> ...


1- They do. Please don't group me with them. I don't know. Because of this, I made RouxCentral.
2-see above
3-not really a q.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 4, 2009)

sub_zero1983 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > piemaster said:
> ...


lol its rouxcentral.forummotion.com now



Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I have a couple questions
> 
> 1. Why are you and others who are switching to Roux have an overwhelming desire to make Roux threads?
> 2. What was wrong with the one question one answer thread?
> ...



1. because we are excited abot roux so why ot make threads about it? teresno rule on the forums saying that you arnt allowed to make roux threads.
2.your mom. Butseriously nothings wrong with it however this was meat to be more specific however now we have the rouxcentral so it doesnt matter.
3. i dont think 'Read the sub forum description?' is a question. and you can ask questions in a threa just not make a thread for a question...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 4, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I have a couple questions
> 
> 1. Why are you and others who are switching to Roux have an overwhelming desire to make Roux threads?
> 2. What was wrong with the one question one answer thread?
> ...



1)sorry but they are noobs who want to be cool and PROCLAIM the roux method
2)sorry but they are noobs who want to be cool and PROCLAIM the roux method
3)sorry but they are noobs who want to be cool and PROCLAIM the roux method


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 4, 2009)

who want to be cool* and i aqnswered for me so shush


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 4, 2009)

It's common procedure to use available threads if they prove to be pertinent to the topic. The one question one answer thread would have been fine for this. Can you really refute these threads are annoying? Stachu and Waffle you are not of the aforementioned group =P. To clarify my 3rd question, I meant "Did you read the forum description?" It's kind of common in the English language to just leave out "didjas". I.E "Go to the park today?" Really though allow me to to copy the forum description for you;"The constructive speedsolving forum, discussing new ideas expanding the cubing community's knowledge. This is not the place to request help or ask questions!"

Even if this thread wasn't worthless, it's in the wrong place. Just stop it. This is silly.


----------

